# Johnson Motor Wheel - Elgin King



## dfa242 (Oct 31, 2012)

Now there's one you don't see every day -

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1915-Johnso...146?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23249477da


----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2012)

The #!&$#$! seller ended the auction early...and with no BIN price!!! Guess they don't like money????


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 31, 2012)

I emailed asking what they were asking locally. He said $4000 and that he had several offers in that range as of this morning.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 31, 2012)

Not surprising - that was really cool.


----------



## miller32 (Oct 31, 2012)

ohdeebee said:


> I emailed asking what they were asking locally. He said $4000 and that he had several offers in that range as of this morning.





I did the same thing....he said he had offers ranging from 2400 - 3500 from all over the world.  He said it was for sale locally for 4000.  I bet it went out of country....


----------

